# Super strong dog crate?



## erniesmom

I purchased a dog crate from Doctors Foster & Smith that I hate. 

My 8 month old bulldozer of a puppy has bent it out of shape. 

I need the rolls royce of crates. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## IllinoisGSD

Signature k9 makes some nice but expensive aluminium crates.


----------



## wolfstraum

WT Metal Crates - have one - dog proof....


lee


----------



## lhczth

The WT crates are nice and also I would recommend the crates from Kustom Krates home page . I have one of their units for my truck and they are fantastic and really well made.


----------



## NancyJ

I have an Owens 55033 (actually two of them) for my truck and they seem pretty sturdy (about the cheapest welded crate out there)--they can be had if you have an owens dealer nearby for about $400. I have been told that any aluminum crate should be welded not bolted, not rivited and that jacks up the shipping cost a LOT if your order from some one.

Unlike this picture, mine has one slam latch (The one with the lock) and two rotaray latches one on the top and one on the bottom of the door.Mine are not crate destroyers but when I am driving I close all three latches figuring it is more secure. 

Owens Hunter Series - 55033 [55033] - $420.00 : 5D Ventures, Home of quality dog boxes & more...

The dog boxes designed for car transport may not be as big as a crate you would want to keep your dog on a daily basis though.

You can also give these ideas to a local person perhaps (keep the look out for hunters with dog cages in the back of their trucks and ask about) to make you something.


----------



## erniesmom

wolfstraum said:


> WT Metal Crates - have one - dog proof....
> 
> 
> lee


Where do you purchase a WT metal crate? I am only seeing listings by people selling theirs.


----------



## Freestep

These are supposed to be pretty good, haven't used one myself, so I can't give a review but it could be worth a shot.










ProSelect Empire Dog Cages | PetEdge.com


----------



## NancyJ

Freestep said:


> These are supposed to be pretty good, haven't used one myself, so I can't give a review but it could be worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ProSelect Empire Dog Cages | PetEdge.com


I was looking into that as a possible truck crate and the reviews were NOT good when you took all of them. (proportion good to bad from many sources). it is held together with screws.


----------



## Tim Connell

If they bust out of conventional crates, aluminum is probably the way to go. Lots of manufacturers, so look for welded not screwed together.

For a durable plastic kennel, the Ruff Tuff crates as they have on gundogsupply.com look pretty tough, if their torture demo clips are any indication...I have not tried one personally though.


----------



## Freestep

Tim Connell said:


> For a durable plastic kennel, the Ruff Tuff crates as they have on gundogsupply.com look pretty tough, if their torture demo clips are any indication...I have not tried one personally though.


I have those in my shop, and they ARE tough. They are molded out of one piece of plastic, no screws to hold two halves together like the Vari-Kennels, and the doors don't come out like they do with Vari-Kennels do sometimes. They are a bit small for a GSD, though, unless they've started making them in different sizes.

Edited to add: it looks like they have a larger crate available now, it is just an inch shorter than the 400 Vari-Kennel... http://www.rufftoughkennels.com/Large-Dog-Crate.html


----------



## hunterisgreat

I have this
Ultimate Crate with Side Door-Elite K-9

No dog has escaped it. It also survived my truck being totaled while it was in the back (no dog inside)


----------



## wildo

Build your own. It's easy and will only set you back about $80. Plus it should be a temporary solution to a fixable problem.


----------



## Stella's Mom

I am thinking to purchase this crate after seeing many Shutzhund members using it

Large Dog Crate


----------



## hunterisgreat

erniesmom said:


> Where do you purchase a WT metal crate? I am only seeing listings by people selling theirs.


One of the two WT USA distributes. Depends on your coast. they are imported from Germany


----------



## VaBeachFamily

wildo said:


> Build your own. It's easy and will only set you back about $80. Plus it should be a temporary solution to a fixable problem.


I am pretty handy, but I also am unsure how to do this myself without plans.... might you have some plans/diagrams/material list so I could copy? Would be awesome so I would KNOW I can fit two in my van!!!!


----------



## wildo

I don't have any plans- it's just a plywood box. I made it the same size as a standard large crate (42 x 28 x 31). There's really nothing special about it; you should easily be able to knock something out with just a bit of skill.

As to using it in your van- personally I wouldn't use a wood crate for such a purpose. It's NOT going to hold up in a crash and will offer your dog little protection. I mentioned it to the OP who was struggling with containment issues, just the same as I was with my foster. Instead of spending many hundreds of dollars on an aluminum crate, they could spend just a few dollars comparatively and correct the problem. Then move to a wire crate.


----------



## jtrue

I built my own in the back of my Dodge from an old futon frame and a door from a server rack. It features wireless door release, Cameras and a control panel in the cab with a monitor and door open/close indicators. that way i can monitor the dogs while driving, and since they are against the cab i still have room to carry coolers and what not.with the wireless buttons i just hit the button the door unlatches and out comes my dog.


----------



## Zeeva

qbchottu said:


> Were you able to look at the links I posted on page 1? If not, here they are again:
> 
> Military Working Dog Crate - MP500-Elite K-9
> Kustom Krate dog crate-Elite K-9
> Ultimate Crate-Elite K-9
> RAM Kennel - The World's Only Aluminum Kennel Designed With The Working Dog In Mind.
> Aluminum Dog Crates, Dog Boxes, Folding Aluminum Crates
> Leerburg Dog Training | Dog Crates



Here are the ones I was recommended. Some are wayyy pricy!


----------

